# Shedding/ Tell sex



## bhatcher73 (Jun 23, 2010)

I have a columbian tegu he is about a year and a half to two years old. How do you determine the sex of a columbian tegu. Also can I have some tips about giving my tegu a healthy shed. He sheds pretty often but sometimes it is very patchy. He looks health and is seems to be in great condition. I just want to make everything perfect for him.


----------



## mastroj (Jun 23, 2010)

Usually a problem with shedding is either humidity too low or diet induced. Bobbies care sheet suggests the liver and cod liver oil being mixed into foods in his care sheet to remedy this. What is your average humidity?


----------

